# Expatriate... Is that what I want to be?



## Shanick12 (May 4, 2009)

Hello all!

I'm new to this forum and a little confused by it all. I am an American citizen who is interested in moving to Quebec, Canada in a year. I do not want to give up my US citizenship. If I were to make this move would I need to be an expatriate or would I just need to apply for a work visa? Is it all related or completely different. I have a specialized Bachelors degree in a field that I know would be hard to get a job in Quebec with as it is not an in demand job. I also have a general MBA that I am currently not using in my field of work. 

I would really appreciate it if anyone would be kind enough to reply. Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

First of all, the word "expatriate" simply means someone living in a country other than their country of nationality. To work in another country (Canada, for instance) you normally do need some sort of work permit or visa - but if you find a job, it's normally your employer who handles most of the details.

You should check the website of the Canadian consulate in the US for more information, and there is a Canadian website dedicated to matters of immigration Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada which has lots more information about the various types of visas and procedures for going to Canada.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Shanick12 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm new to this forum and a little confused by it all. I am an American citizen who is interested in moving to Quebec, Canada in a year. I do not want to give up my US citizenship. If I were to make this move would I need to be an expatriate or would I just need to apply for a work visa? Is it all related or completely different. I have a specialized Bachelors degree in a field that I know would be hard to get a job in Quebec with as it is not an in demand job. I also have a general MBA that I am currently not using in my field of work.
> 
> I would really appreciate it if anyone would be kind enough to reply. Thank you!


You can retain your US citizensip wile being a resident/citizen of Canada. Do you speak French? If not you may well find it difficult finding employment in Quebec.
To immigrate to Canada you would require to have a two-year Temporary Work Permit (TWP) or be eligible by virtue of your occupation to obtain a Permanent Resident visa. You would need to have an occupation on *THE LIST of 38*.
You might want to check into the PNP-Quebec programme at
PNP Immigration - Quebec - About


----------

